# RX MINI



## Blitzen (23/12/16)

My new addition




Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (23/12/16)

Blitzen said:


> My new addition
> View attachment 79472
> View attachment 79473
> 
> ...


I like it!How many batteries in it? What's the power go to?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/16)

Blitzen said:


> My new addition
> View attachment 79472
> View attachment 79473
> 
> ...


That looks freaking awesome


----------



## acorn (23/12/16)

kev mac said:


> I like it!How many batteries in it? What's the power go to?


 
*Product Features:*

RX Mini Chipset
*1 to 80W Output Range*
Bypass Mode
Firmware Upgradeable

Temperature Control Suite
Ni200 Nickel Support
Titanium Support
SS316L Support
Adjustable Three Memory TCR
Fine Tune Temperature Output

200 to 600 Degree Fahrenheit Range
0.05 to 1.5 ohm Atomizer Resistance Range

Vibrant OLED Screen
Vertical Arrangement
Output Temperature
Output Wattage
Output Voltage
Material and Mode Selection
Atomizer Resistance
Output Current
Battery Life Indicator
Stealth Capability
Rotating Screen
Adjustment Lock

Split Three Button Control Face
Oversized Firing Button
Jay Bo Engraving

Recessed Bottom Adjustment Buttons
Rocker Switch Configuration


*2100 mAh Built In Battery*
Micro USB Charged
1A Charge

Stainless Steel 510 Threading
Spring Loaded Gold Plated Contact

Dual Circuit and Reverse Polarity Protection
 
*Product Dimensions:*

44.5mm by 35.5mm by 58mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (24/12/16)

acorn said:


> *Product Features:*
> 
> RX Mini Chipset
> *1 to 80W Output Range*
> ...


Man something about this just rings a note in me. I kinda like the lipo as I'm going broke buying cells and I don't usually vape above the fourty-fifty watt range.Will be interested in the price as the rx-200 was a bargain.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

There is something really cute about this mod! Not sure how practical it will be but it's cute all the same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

